# Gravel,Hardtail oder Fully für Kassel und Umgebung?



## thomsteff (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo.
Ich werde in Zukunft nach Kassel ziehen. Wohne zur Zeit in Berlin. Fahre hier ein Rennrad und ein Gravelbike. Also eher leichtes Gelände. Macht ein MTB mehr Sinn bei euch als ein Gravelbike? Hardtail oder gleich fully? Womit habt ihr Spass? Würde so cx xc strecken damit fahren.


----------

